# How to change the new Steam Library interface?



## Splinterdog (Nov 3, 2019)

I really do not like the new makeover and since it's no longer in beta i.e, thrust upon all of us now, it seems you can't opt-out.
The reason I don't like it is because it's too in your face, so to speak, with far too much noise and distraction, when a simple library interface the way it used to be, is perfectly sufficient.
Does anyone have any ideas on how to revert to the old minimalist style?


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 3, 2019)

I found this, but i am not going to do that just to get the interface back. I hope they launch an update that lets you use the old interface.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm trying that method now to see if it works and I have a feeling that Steam won't patch it to allow reverting.
1. Exit steam, make sure no processes running 
2. Delete anything in Steam\package folder 
3. Extract Steam Old Client Packages .zip to Steam\package 
4. Copy steam_client_win32 and steam_client_win32.manifest to Steam\package 
5. Set the steam_client_win32 and steam_client_win33.manifest to read only. 
6. Delete steam.cfg (if present) from Steam folder. 
7. Launch steam, let it install update. 
8. Steam will say that the update failed. 
9. Launch Steam and now the old UI should appear. 
10. Copy steam.cfg to Steam folder to prevent auto updates. 
If this method fails read the pinned comment below the video for workaround methods. 

Download links are in the video.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 3, 2019)

Did Steam bother to ask anyone if its what they want?  I do not like.  This is an example of Steam just providing fluff that no one wants (now i have to do twice as many steps to get to a game’s community group), and yet the religiously loyal will point to this as yet another “great” thing Steam does that other stores and launchers don’t do.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 3, 2019)

I just want Small Mode back so I: totally with you here. I’ve already sent a few messages to Support questioning why is was removed it’s all I’ve ever used. Steams one advantage over everyone else was I didn’t need a WINDOW to access my games...


----------



## BMfan80 (Nov 3, 2019)

I thought I was the only 1 that hated this new layout.


----------



## IceScreamer (Nov 3, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> I just want Small Mode back so I: totally with you here. I’ve already sent a few messages to Support questioning why is was removed it’s all I’ve ever used. Steams one advantage over everyone else was I didn’t need a WINDOW to access my games...


Add this to your Steam shortcut, in the target thingy: -no-browser +open steam://open/minigameslist


Tested it, and it works, store doesn't work tho, or I don't know how to open it.

EDIT: Aha, removing "-no-browser" allows you to open large mode and enter store when needed. It still opens in small mode first.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 3, 2019)

I did that and ended up with ultra minimalist


----------



## IceScreamer (Nov 3, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I did that and ended up with ultra minimalist
> View attachment 135535


I never used small mode so I'm not sure how it's supposed to look like, but I like it, I'm keeping it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 4, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I did that and ended up with ultra minimalist
> View attachment 135535


Welcome to Small Mode 
This is a VERY old desktop shot but this is how I have ALWAYS ran Steam


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't really care either way since the only time I go to that page is when I need to uninstall or download games. Doubly now so after the old landscape thubnails are mishmashing with the portrait boxes. But yea, not a happy camper either. Previously you could filter with installed games, now only recents.


----------



## Slizzo (Nov 4, 2019)

Small mode always made the most sense.

Use the following to open small mode. You need to open a browser then past the string in to the URL field and hit GO

steam://open/minigameslist

Alternatively, you can create a batch file on your desktop with the following string in it to have it do the needful for you automatically:

start steam://open/minigameslist


----------



## Vario (Nov 4, 2019)

After this new Steam UI, I have no regrets buying RDR2 from Rockstar Games Launcher rather than waiting a month for the Steam release.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 4, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> I don't really care either way since the only time I go to that page is when I need to uninstall or download games. Doubly now so after the old landscape thubnails are mishmashing with the portrait boxes. But yea, not a happy camper either. Previously you could filter with installed games, now only recents.


You can still filter for installed games. Its a tiny little unobtrusive button at the top of your games list. Crap I know, but its there.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm not seeing anything too drastically wrong with the new interface for your Steam Library.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 4, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I'm not seeing anything too drastically wrong with the new interface for your Steam Library.
> 
> View attachment 135587
> 
> View attachment 135588


Because you’ve been using it in the Window style so it’s a “newer” window for you...


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm quite indifferent towards the new interface. It's not something i needed, but  I'm not exactly spending 20hrs a day looking at it or doing something in it.


----------



## candle_86 (Nov 4, 2019)

I used the above method to revert the new layout is garbage


----------



## AsRock (Nov 4, 2019)

Don't mind personally can get were i need just as fast as before, a little more info offered too.

How  ever this is d*ck move by Steam, like wtf why they remove the old options and why not just add  to the other views.

Simple as arrogance.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 4, 2019)

if you look at the other launchers, GOG, etc. It really is a copy of them since they had the tiles first.


----------



## Frick (Nov 4, 2019)

When has any company asked before massively overhauling the UI? When has anyone added an option to switch? The only example of that I can think of was when Google changed the Gmail Web UI and you could opt out. Steam isn't alone in this, it's common practice (sadly).


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 4, 2019)

someone is trying to copy and outrun galaxy 2.0 release


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 4, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> someone is trying to copy and outrun galaxy 2.0 release


bad link


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 4, 2019)

I've been using beta and it's been like that for a while now, so no gog related anything, I doubt valve even take gog into consideration, gog barely managed to break even last year let alone make steam feel threatened.

Anyway I don't mind it at all. There's still a list on the side to find what i need via typing instantly still. Without it there'd be an issue, but the list is still there so..


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 4, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> I've been using beta and it's been like that for a while now, so no gog related anything, I doubt valve even take gog into consideration, gog barely managed to break even last year let alone make steam feel threatened.



Only partially true.  GOG doesn’t have financial results.  You have to look at the parent company, CD Project Group, which has subsidiaries of CDPR and GOG.  Yes, income was less than 2017.  Profits are still good (30% net), and the company is worth $4.1 billion.









						CD Projekt: Net Profitability in 2018 at 30% | Game World Observer
					

On March 27, 2019, CD Projekt released the financial results for fiscal 2018 and shared a number of internal figures ranging from the number of employees to the distribution of The Witcher 3 sales across hardware platforms.




					gameworldobserver.com
				




the Steam beta for current interface roughly coincided with release of version 2.0 of Galaxy.  To imply it was independantly developed without influence is a stretch. This is the basic layout and style that Origin and Uplay have had for about 5 years.  In fact it feels extremely similar.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 4, 2019)

gog it self didnt make anything, they came out and pretty much said as much.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 4, 2019)

It’s not as simple as you would like. The income from GOG is what allows CD Projekt Group to fund it’s studio CDPR.  Other devs have to have publishers fund them. CDPR gets its money in house.  So to still have a net 30% profit while funding over 400 people is pretty good.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 4, 2019)

There's another, simpler method to reverting the Steam Library back to the original....but it was only mentioned a couple of times in the hideously large complaint topics on the Steam forums.

You can try this method, it's what I did. No issues.









						How to go back to old Steam Library UI
					

Steam's new library is off to a less than a good start. If you are one of the users that don't like it for a myriad of reasons, this guide might help you keep Steam looking like its good old self.




					www.altchar.com
				




Simpler than the youtube one, if you ask me.

*Disclaimer: *for anyone that didn't read through the linked site, this method does prevent Steam from doing any updates. Just so you know. If you want Steam to ever update again, you'll need to delete out the files and start Steam up, then it will update again.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 4, 2019)

I use icons for the games I play most and I don't go into steam all that often..
Probably wouldn't have noticed if it weren't for this thread.
I'll check it out and likely ignore it.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 4, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> I use icons for the games I play most and I don't go into steam all that often..
> Probably wouldn't have noticed if it weren't for this thread.
> I'll check it out and likely ignore it.
> Thanks for the heads up.



I don't utilize Steam to play games at work, but I do make use of it to chat with folks sometimes. I find it quicker than texting because most folks I know with Steam have it on personal and work PCs or use the Steam mobile app.

I tried loading up Steam at work just a short while ago and Steam just hung up. After about 5 minutes of not responding and the task manager showing Steam flirting with almost 1GB of RAM I killed it. I tried running Steam again and let it go longer, but I was met with the same results after about 8-9 minutes so I killed it again.

I then resorted to revert to the old UI following the link in my last post. Launched Steam and zero issues. She opened up right away and is work as intended. Steam is running in the background now and only using about 340MB of RAM.

I feel like Steam just doesn't give a F anymore. It feels like they try to copy the looks and functionality of other programs out there as of lately and the results have been pretty shitty, if you ask me.


----------



## 64K (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm getting a Microsoft-ish vibe from Valve over this new UI. Quite a few people are not happy with it for various reasons but Valve isn't giving customers the option to keep the old UI or use the new UI. I will get used to the new UI but I would have liked to have been given a choice and possibly made the switch when the bugs have been patched out.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 5, 2019)

BMfan80 said:


> I thought I was the only 1 that hated this new layout.



So very wrong,









						Steam Library - Now Released :: Steam News Events & Announcements
					

View full event information here: https://steamcommunity.com/ogg/593110/announcements/detail/1666821776739358716




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## The Egg (Nov 5, 2019)

Go into Settings\Library, and put a check next to "Disable Community Content"


That was the biggest one for me.  I don't need to see autoplay videos of some random guy doing stupid stuff.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 5, 2019)

The Egg said:


> Go into Settings\Library, and put a check next to "Disable Community Content"
> 
> 
> That was the biggest one for me.  I don't need to see autoplay videos of some random guy doing stupid stuff.




Damn there goes my hopes of fame...


----------



## candle_86 (Nov 5, 2019)

I still miss steam 2.0 it was the best version


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Nov 5, 2019)

One thing that bothers me about the new layout is the icons for whether it's a 1 or 2 player game, and whether controllers are supported etc... they're light shaded icons and on a background like the one I posted below they're invisible. Poor thinking on Valves part.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 5, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I really do not like the new makeover and since it's no longer in beta i.e, thrust upon all of us now, it seems you can't opt-out.
> The reason I don't like it is because it's too in your face, so to speak, with far too much noise and distraction, when a simple library interface the way it used to be, is perfectly sufficient.
> Does anyone have any ideas on how to revert to the old minimalist style?



Don't let Valve rule your library
And while you're at it, you can add every other launcher in there too and get it all in one spot. Even grey/black content








						Playnite - video game library manager
					

Video game library manager with one simple goal: To provide a unified interface for all of your games.




					playnite.link
				






64K said:


> I'm getting a Microsoft-ish vibe from Valve over this new UI. Quite a few people are not happy with it for various reasons but Valve isn't giving customers the option to keep the old UI or use the new UI. I will get used to the new UI but I would have liked to have been given a choice and possibly made the switch when the bugs have been patched out.



Valve is stacking failure upon failure lately, if you ask me. Their VR push basically wasn't worth anything. Their hardware box and controllers are all but dead. They're losing opportunities to competitors, not just EGS, and their attempts to innovate the platform are... well look at this  What more do they need... start making HL3 already damn it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2019)

I love nothing more than the news section for a game being spammed by every screenshot one of my many steam friends took, and potential spoilers as they get achievements


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 6, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Damn there goes my hopes of fame...


who needs fame when you're already my Hero?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2019)

steam just had updates that fixed my above complaint "hidden achievements no longer show in news unless you already have it"


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 9, 2019)

Small Mode is back on latest Beta


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jun 11, 2020)

Steam has started pushing out "fixes" and preventing any non-current versions of Steam software from launching.

Folks that have been utilizing the old UI style have been reporting that Steam no longer will open. Some people aren't having issues and some are - it appears (my assumption) randomized testing for possible different "fixes" are getting sent out to accounts to see what works against blocking the old UI and what doesn't.

Even if you have a different launcher such as GoG Galaxy and you try to run a game that's linked to Steam, if you're using the old UI and it doesn't open, then Steam won't connect to the server and your game won't launch. 

Eventually, in the end you either need to upgrade to the latest Steam version (that is still riddled with bugs and performance issues, when compared to the old UI, when I last tried it about a month back) or dump Steam and never look back.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 11, 2020)

Following my rant in November, I've just got used to the new Steam interface now and really can't be bothered to muck about with it as it launches the games and I've sorted it so that there's a minimum of distraction, almost.
Playnite looks pretty good and I'm playing it with it now just to get the feel.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 12, 2020)

They gave me back Small Mode so I never have too look at whatever that new mess is unless I’m uninstalling something it forces it open.


----------

